# A la nostra societat/ en la nostra societat



## charles79

Hola de nou.
Com es diu millor " a la nostra societat" o " en la nostra societat"?

Salutacions.


----------



## ACQM

Si no ens dónes la frase complerta...


----------



## charles79

Doncs per exemple," a la nostra societat aquestos productes s'han establit d'una manera extraordinària".


----------



## merquiades

Sembla que es dubten molt entre les dues formes.. En google "28 000 000" per a "a la societat" que guanya i "23 000 000" per a "en la societat"... probablement perquè es diu "a" amb els articles definits i "en" quan es tracta d'un espai abstracte com "la societat" que no és un lloc concret com "la plaça". Jo haguera dit "en la societat" per no ser un lloc concret, però es molt possible que no tingui raó.  Espera altres respostes. Fins aviat.


----------



## Twist-ful

Hola, també tinc algunes preguntes acerca de l'ús de les preposicions a i en davant de l'article definit. He trobat les següents exemples en un llibre, i em fa l'efecte que les dues formes són correctes. 

Va tancar els ullsi es va disposar escoltar com la Bella es perdia en/a el bosc.

La cara de la Laura va notar que en/als ulls de vidre d'en Mario brillaven una gratitd eterna.

L'estudiant va tustar la porta abans d'entrar en/al despatx del director.

Gràcies per les vostres aclariments.


----------



## merquiades

Twist-ful said:


> Hola, també tinc algunes preguntes acerca de l'ús de les preposicions a i en davant de l'article definit. He trobat les següents exemples en un llibre, i em fa l'efecte que les dues formes són correctes.
> 
> Va tancar els ullsi es va disposar escoltar com la Bella es perdia en/a el bosc.
> 
> La cara de la Laura va notar que en/als ulls de vidre d'en Mario brillaven una gratitd eterna.
> 
> L'estudiant va tustar la porta abans d'entrar en/al despatx del director.
> 
> Gràcies per les vostres aclariments.



Hola Twist-ful. Sense estar molt segur, diria "al bosc", "en els ulls de vidre", i "al despatx".  Per a mí es una qüestió del aspecte concret o abstracte.  Amb l'article indefinit seria "en" per als tres casos.  Així, l'entenc jo, però no n'estic absolutament segur perquè en francès es diu sempre "a" i en castellà "en" i me'n faig un embròlic.  Algú ha de confirmar-nos-ho.


----------



## Twist-ful

Hola Merquiades, estic d'acord amb tu, però el que passa és que en un llibre que estic llegint, l'escriptor ha triat les formes 'en el bosc', 'als ulls' i en pàgines diferents ha escrit la tercera frase una vegada amb a i una altra amb en. Per això jo també em faig un embòlic!


----------



## merquiades

Crec que hi ha molta hesitació en la llengua i en moltissims casos (sí, he utilitzat dues vegades "en" - abstracte) és igual la preposició que fas servir.  Les regles son només unes pautes i després la gent fa servir el que volgui.  Personalment crec que l'element gal·loromànic de la llengua vol imposar "a" i el iberomànic "en" i hi ha un conflicte que no ha estat resolt.  És millor aferrar-se a les regles (a + definit, en + demonstratiu o indefinit, però en és abstracte sempre o quan es sinònim de dins) i comprendre que hi haurà moltes excepcions.  Si has trovat aquests exemples en el llibre que llegeixes pots creure que està ben dit.


----------



## VLCxe

Hola a tots, m'agradaria fer la meua aportació. Estic d'acord amb la reposta de Merquiades. Per a confirmar-ho et deixe uns apunts que vaig estudiar quan vaig traure'm el superior de la JQCV:
   - Expressions de lloc:
          Per a expressar el lloc on _hi ha _o on _passa_ alguna cosa: _en_
_He llegit aquest comentari en la premsa
                     El meu amic treballava en una fàbrica de mobles_

          Però usarem _a:
_1) Davant d'articles determinats
                2) Davant dels topònims
                3) En les expressions _a casa,__ a taula, a missa, a classe.
_4) Davant l'interrogatiu _quin, quina, quins, quines_.

          Per contra, per a referir-nos a un lloc figurat, usarem la preposició _en_.
_He trobat la informació en l'enciclopèdia_

Per tant, jo diria que s'ha utilitzar en aquest cas la preposició _en.
_


----------



## Ferazuza

Normalment, davant del dubte escriu a i no en. En cas de no estar segur, se sol  escriure a la inversa del castellà.


----------

